# Найти остеопата



## Светла (3 Июн 2009)

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти координаты (место работы или иную возможность для записи на прием) врача-остеопата в Минске: Галайдин Владислав Николаевич. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Июн 2009)

Уважаемая Светла! Меня глубоко тронуло Ваше желание избавиться от проблемы, мешающей Вам выглядеть и чувствовать себя превосходно. Но для этого необходимо иметь определенный багаж знаний, дабы не попасть в руки шарлатанов и аферистов от медицины. Так вот, во многих СМИ сейчас публикуют заказные статьи, где говорится о новом прогрессивном методе в современной медицине, называемом ОСТЕОПАТИЕЙ. Так вот, этому методу уже скоро стукнет 150 лет(как и ХИРОПРАКТИКЕ). В 20 веке на основе остеопатии и хиропрактики появилось МАНУАЛЬНАЯ ТЕРАПИЯ, куда вошли
 приемы и остеопатии и хиропрактики. В медицинских ВУЗах (обычно на факультетах или в академиях последипломного образования), врачи, прошедшие специализацию по неврологии или ортопедии, проходят обучение по вертеброневрологии с курсом мануальной терапии. Остеопатов же и хиропрактиков на просторах СНГ готовят сомнительные организации. 
 " Проинформирован - значит вооружен". Желаю Вам скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Светла (4 Июн 2009)

Спасибо, мне очень ценно мнение специалиста. На консультацию к мануальному терапевту в Минске я уже записалась. Дальше - посмотрим.


----------

